# Tornado em São Miguel Açores - 18 Dezembro 2006



## Rog (18 Dez 2006 às 15:41)

Hoje um tornado atingiu a vila da Lagoa em S. Miguel - Açores.

Telhados levantados, vidros partidos e carros destruidos são algumas das consequências da passagem do tornado na vila açoriana.

Video TVNET: mms://wm-ondemand.abacast.com/tvnet/181206_17_LAGOA.wmv


----------



## dj_alex (18 Dez 2006 às 15:58)

Bem visto!!

http://www.portugaldiario.iol.pt/noticia.php?id=753100&div_id=291

http://sol.sapo.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=16070


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2006 às 18:42)

Um "mini-tornado" que provocou muitos estragos.


----------



## Angelstorm (18 Dez 2006 às 18:42)

São os "mini tornados" a atacar de novo!!!

http://www.publico.clix.pt/shownews.asp?id=1280055&idCanal=562


----------



## mocha (18 Dez 2006 às 19:01)

tb ouvi na radio, agora e k tou a ler no iol


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Dez 2006 às 02:17)

Então há ou não há "mini-tornados" eu bem dizia...  

Agora a sério, que o caso não é para menos, foi realmente impressionante   

Alguém sabe se já teria sucedido algo do género por lá?


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (19 Dez 2006 às 09:18)

Pelos estragos diria que foi um F2...


----------



## Seringador (19 Dez 2006 às 10:40)

Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> Pelos estragos diria que foi um F2...



Sim Nuno, concordo que pela avaliação e descrição dos estragos que se poderá tratar de um TORNADO F2


----------



## dj_alex (19 Dez 2006 às 11:45)

> 19 de Dezembro de 2006
> 
> Na tarde de dia 18 de Dezembro, ocorreu um tornado numa povoação a Leste de Ponta Delgada, Açores.
> 
> ...



fonte: IM


----------



## Rog (19 Dez 2006 às 11:53)

Tão raro estes eventos, que começam a aparecer com mais regularidade, causam alguma desconfiança até na definição  utilizando o termo "mini", que de mini terá apenas a duração e não a intensidade ainda que momentânea. E como tal o termo certo seria simplesmente Tornado e não "mini", "micro" ou outro diminuitivo qualquer. 
Penso que o apego a estes termos deve-se a confusão simples com a duração relativamente curta destes fenómenos, e esquece-se a intensidade que é o que conta para lhe atribuir uma "categoria".

Uma tempestade tropical que utrapasse os 117km/h mesmo que por breves momentos, se for confirmada essa velocidade, é logo catalogado de furacão para a posterioridade, mesmo que na realidade tenha apenas passado 99% do tempo em tempestade tropical ou depressão tropical... E muitos furacões hoje recordados, passaram a maior parte da sua existência como tempestade tropical, mas serão sempre recordados como furacões...


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Dez 2006 às 13:53)

Ninguém tem o filme do bicho? Eu vi na RTP1, mas não tinha como gravar no momento .


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (19 Dez 2006 às 15:07)

Na TVI também passaram. Quando chegar a casa vou tentar gravá-lo do streaming para o pc, e depois logo digo alguma coisa.


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Dez 2006 às 15:53)

Ok obrigado pela dica , eu também onde estou não tenho hipotese de converter o streaming em video. No entanto aqui fica o link directo:

rtsp://mcmreal.mediacapital.pt/dbvideo/4101326


----------



## mocha (19 Dez 2006 às 15:55)

ja agora tb queria ver


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Dez 2006 às 16:01)

Mais outro link, desta vez do telejornal da RTP1:

mms://195.245.176.20/rtpfiles/videos/auto/telejornal/Telej_1_18122006.wmv


----------



## dj_alex (19 Dez 2006 às 18:27)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Mais outro link, desta vez do telejornal da RTP1:
> 
> mms://195.245.176.20/rtpfiles/videos/auto/telejornal/Telej_1_18122006.wmv



E os gajos insistem em chamar mini-tornado...Burros...estupidos.......   ignorantes...


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Dez 2006 às 19:36)

dj_alex disse:


> E os gajos insistem em chamar mini-tornado...Burros...estupidos.......   ignorantes...



Tu vais ver que com a continuação ainda se vai institucionalizar este termo!


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (19 Dez 2006 às 20:46)

Já tenho o excerto do Jornal da RTP com o video do tornado (tinha um tamanho considerável), agora não sei é como o pôr disponível para fazerem download (tem cerca de 8.4 mb)

foto para aguçar o apetite:


----------



## mocha (19 Dez 2006 às 21:17)

n consigo ver


----------



## miguel (20 Dez 2006 às 13:36)

De "mini-tornado" é que não tem nada  isto foi um F2 na sua plena força e já se trata de um tornado consideravel...não um mini-tornado!!


----------



## mocha (20 Dez 2006 às 15:14)

Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> Já tenho o excerto do Jornal da RTP com o video do tornado (tinha um tamanho considerável), agora não sei é como o pôr disponível para fazerem download (tem cerca de 8.4 mb)
> 
> n podes enviar por email?


----------



## kimcarvalho (20 Dez 2006 às 15:27)

mocha disse:


> n podes enviar por email?



Mocha, mas tu não consegues ver nenhum destes 2 links que coloquei nos postes lá atrás??  

(Este é um excerto do Jornal Nacional, da TVI, do dia 18/12/06 , neste caso a reportagem sobre o tornando) - É necessário tem o Real Player
rtsp://mcmreal.mediacapital.pt/dbvideo/4101326

(Este é o Telejornal, da RTP1, do dia 18/12/06, que abriu com a notícia do tornado) - É necessário o Windows Media Player
mms://195.245.176.20/rtpfiles/videos/auto/telejornal/Telej_1_18122006.wmv


----------



## Rog (20 Dez 2006 às 15:39)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Tu vais ver que com a continuação ainda se vai institucionalizar este termo!



É já quase certo... a moda parece que pegou, estes termos parecem uma espécie de vírus cantagiam-se com uma tal facilidade. 
E se por lá deu um tornado é certo que as condições climatéricas  não foram as melhores...


----------



## kimcarvalho (20 Dez 2006 às 15:50)

Rogpacheco disse:


> É já quase certo... a moda parece que pegou, estes termos parecem uma espécie de vírus cantagiam-se com uma tal facilidade.
> E se por lá deu um tornado é certo que as condições climatéricas  não foram as melhores...




Climatéricas!!!!


----------



## Rog (20 Dez 2006 às 15:52)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Climatéricas!!!!



Essa é uma das piores pragas, dificilmente sairá do vocabulário de um jornalista...


----------



## Vince (28 Jun 2007 às 17:09)

Encontrei umas imagens de satélite da depressão que contribuiu para este tornado, com bandas convectivas poderosas que passaram sobre S.Miguel, é provável que esta depressão tenha sido das híbridas com algumas características subtropicais


*06:00 UTC*







*18:00 UTC*






*MODIS:*















> Segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia, as condições atmosféricas que se verificam desde quinta-feira nos grupos Central e Oriental do arquipélago do Açores são propícias a este tipo de fenómeno. O meteorologista João Fernandes explicou à agência Lusa que se formaram nuvens de grande desenvolvimento vertical, com correntes ascendentes e descendentes muito fortes, que poderão ter atingido a superfície e desencadeado "ventos fortíssimos" como os que se fizeram sentir. A instabilidade do tempo, que também tem registado chuva forte, tenderá a desaparecer. O meteorologista João Fernandes garante que tudo aponta para uma melhoria das condições climatéricas nos Açores a partir desta tarde.




*Dias 17/18/19 - 500hPa 00:00UTC*


----------



## RMarques (25 Nov 2009 às 02:41)

*Tornado na Lagoa (S. Miguel, Açores) 18/Dez/2006*

Ao fim da manhã de dia 18 de Dezembro de 20006, ocorreu um tornado na Vila de Lagoa (S. Miguel, Açores). Este fenómeno esteve associado a uma linha de instabilidade, caracterizada por nuvens de grande desenvovimento vertical, com movimentos ascendentes e descendentes bastante fortes, desencandeando ventos fortes ao atingir a superfície, que neste caso particular assumiu um desenvolvimento maior do que o normal. O fenómeno em causa teve o seu início como tromba de água, por se ter dado no mar, adoptando caracteristicas de tornado ao atingir terra. O tornado, tendo em linha de conta os danos provocados, pode ser classificado com F2.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Nov 2009 às 12:57)

*Re: Tornado na Lagoa (S. Miguel, Açores) 18/Dez/2006*

Espectacular registo RMARQUES!!!

Grande bicharoco!!


----------



## RMarques (25 Nov 2009 às 16:20)

Olá a todos,

Fico contente por este fenómeno ter despoletado a discussão de todos vós.
Relativamente à pergunta se este tipo de evento já tinha ocorrido no passado, a resposta é afirmativa. Não sei as datas neste momento mas em breve colocarei no fórum.

Deixo-vos mais algumas fotos que tirei no local nesse dia.


----------



## Lousano (25 Nov 2009 às 17:36)

Obrigado pelas fotos


----------



## stormy (25 Nov 2009 às 19:46)

muito boa reportagem!
grande entrada na comunidade, RMarques


----------



## MSantos (25 Nov 2009 às 20:42)

Grandes registos RMarques


----------

